# Gluteus maximus exercises



## GFR (Oct 27, 2005)

Need some advise on Gluteus exercises for a woman.....The only target area is the butt...
So some kind of workout to build the gluteus *but as little of the quads as possible..*
Plus it needs to be only one or two days a week in the gym.


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 27, 2005)

not really a wieght work out but any kind of hard skating .......rollerblading...ice skating ...hi intensity builds ass.....just look at ne hockey player or figure skater.... just a thought


----------



## Premiere (Oct 27, 2005)

sldl always hit my butt pretty hard.....i was gonna say squats, but then i read the last part about little quad work. SLDL do it for me though and DL


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 27, 2005)

In my gym, there is this glute machine I've been using lately, only light weight and to stretch out my legs, but i really feel it, even with the light weight, in my butt.  

 I'd do me.


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> In my gym, there is this glute machine I've been using lately, only light weight and to stretch out my legs, but i really feel it, even with the light weight, in my butt.
> 
> I'd do me.


I was thinking of having her do that glute machine ( to pre exhaust the glutes) then some lunges or maybe some squats???


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 27, 2005)

Whats her reason for not wanting to work her quads?


----------



## GFR (Oct 27, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Whats her reason for not wanting to work her quads?


She wants a Jennifer Lopez ass and she doesn't want big legs.....her legs are muscular already.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 27, 2005)

Supine bridge...

http://ronjones.org/Coach&Train/ExercisePhotos/BodyWeight/Bridge&Brace/Bridge-Supine.html


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 27, 2005)

I like the idea of the glute machine followed by some squats or lunges.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 27, 2005)

My favorite would be good mornings.  Glute ham raises are also good, or any other movement involving hip extension for that matter.  Really, it's going to be hard to totally isolate the glutes, although the hip abductor machines probably come closest.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 27, 2005)

Also, the Jennifer Lopez ass is completely genetic.  The odds of someone without a wicked huge ass working there way towards one is slim and none in my opinion.


----------



## benverner (Oct 28, 2005)

J-lo's ass is fat too, she's got the dancer muscle in there for sure but she carries a lot of weight in her legs and ass.  Implants are the solution IMO.  I mean can you really train the glutes heavy enough to induce hypertrophy?


----------



## Stu (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> She wants a Jennifer Lopez ass and she doesn't want big legs.....her legs are muscular already.


  give it up foreman its you thats want a J-Lo ass not your "female friend"

  squats kill my ass but i guess they also build the legs as well


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Need some advise on Gluteus exercises for a woman.....The only target area is the butt...
> So some kind of workout to build the gluteus *but as little of the quads as possible..*
> Plus it needs to be only one or two days a week in the gym.


Walking the treadmill on an incline will target the butt muscles


----------



## MyK (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=50981&highlight=glutes


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=50981&highlight=glutes


Nice...
but thats more of an all around bodybuilding workout


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

benverner said:
			
		

> J-lo's ass is fat too, she's got the dancer muscle in there for sure but she carries a lot of weight in her legs and ass.  Implants are the solution IMO.  I mean can you really train the glutes heavy enough to induce hypertrophy?


More top notch advise


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> My favorite would be good mornings. * Glute ham raises* are also good, or any other movement involving hip extension for that matter.  Really, it's going to be hard to totally isolate the glutes, although the hip abductor machines probably come closest.


Do you have pics or an explanation of this one???
I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 28, 2005)

Jennifer Lopez has a disgusting ass.  I can't believe anyone would want to have one like it.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Do you have pics or an explanation of this one???
> I'm not familiar with it.



http://www.bsu.edu/webapps2/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=177

I much prefer these to hamstring curls.  They're a Hell of a lot harder than they look!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 28, 2005)

My ass hurts from just looking at that excerice! 

 I'm going to give them a shot.

 Thanks CowPimp.


----------



## MyK (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nice...
> but thats more of an all around bodybuilding workout



just tryin to help out!


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> http://www.bsu.edu/webapps2/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=177
> 
> I much prefer these to hamstring curls.  They're a Hell of a lot harder than they look!


 I do both...I open up my legs day with the exercise every time to warm things up.  I go heavy leg curls toward the end


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 28, 2005)

tell her to drink protien shakes while you hit it doggy, its targets the but perfect, it works everytime


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez has a disgusting ass.  I can't believe anyone would want to have one like it.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> just tryin to help out!


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 28, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez has a disgusting ass.  I can't believe anyone would want to have one like it.


 I, and everyone else love it so I'm going to go ahead and agree with foreman that...

 "You're a fag"


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> http://www.bsu.edu/webapps2/strengthlab/exdetails.asp?exid=177
> 
> I much prefer these to hamstring curls.  They're a Hell of a lot harder than they look!


Ok
I have done something similar.....very tough exercise and very effective.


----------



## GFR (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## wetnwild (Nov 3, 2005)

I need to work out my ass. My X  always loved my ass. But right now i am trying to 
get back into shape. I have muscle legs too, but I  don't want them to get bigger
if i could lose all the fat without building.....i would be happy.


----------



## GFR (Nov 3, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> I need to work out my ass. My X  always loved my ass. But right now i am trying to
> get back into shape. I have muscle legs too, but I  don't want them to get bigger
> if i could lose all the fat without building.....i would be happy.


post #29
copy it
make it into a poster
put it on the wall in your bedroom
now you have a goal


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> She wants a Jennifer Lopez ass and she doesn't want big legs.....her legs are muscular already.


sorry but this ^^^ whole women's mindset irritates the hell outta me....

maybe suggest some kickbacks ...(jk)

full squats
front squats
bulgarian squats
split squats
reverse lunges
forward lunges
step ups


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 4, 2005)

J-los ass is fat, and not "ph" phat.


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 4, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I, and everyone else love it so I'm going to go ahead and agree with foreman that...
> 
> "You're a fag"



No, anyone raised outside the ghetto doesn't like those big fat, ugly, bubble asses.  So I guess when you say, "I, and everyone else"... you are really just showing where you and all your friends are coming from.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey, I grew up in a ghetto, and I still think that bubble asses suck.


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> sorry but this ^^^ whole *women's mindset irritates the hell outta me*....


Why??


----------



## GFR (Nov 4, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> No, anyone raised outside the ghetto doesn't like those big fat, ugly, bubble asses.  So I guess when you say, "I, and everyone else"... you are really just showing where you and all your friends are coming from.


I grew up in a wealthy white family and neighborhood.....only 3 blacks in my entire high school...

So your theory/cover up for gayness is lacking


----------



## DOMS (Nov 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Why??


 I bet it's the, "If I lift a few measly weights I'll get _muscley _all over.", crap.

  This is insulting to women bodybuilders. It demeans their hard efforts.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> No, anyone raised outside the ghetto doesn't like those big fat, ugly, bubble asses.  So I guess when you say, "I, and everyone else"... you are really just showing where you and all your friends are coming from.



I don't mind some junk in the trunk, as long as it's reasonable.  Jennifer Lopez's ass is quite nice.  I didn't grow up in the ghetto...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 4, 2005)

1. Hamstring curls
2. Donkey kick butt machine (whatever)
3. Good mornings or Erector-Hyperextensions (easier)
4. Abductors - (machine, transverse)

This will square her away


----------

